# Separate ports to sequencer in in Logic pro X?



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2013)

I switched a while ago to Cubase because it gave me the following (to me rather important) feature: With every Midi Track you can select not only the midi out port, but also the midi in port. Together with filtering by midi channel this gives me complete flexibility ...
In Logic the data routed to be recorded has been handled by the sequencer input in the environment. You have an option to spit by midi channel and that way you can devide your signal to up to 16 parts - however: that is not enough for what I want.
Maybe somebody could look into Logic X, if there is any new feature, that would make that possible? Thanks!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 22, 2013)

Still just the one sequencer input port in the environment that merges all incoming MIDI to all record-enabled tracks. The same old workarounds still apply (demix by channel).


----------



## TGV (Jul 22, 2013)

Nothing has changed in the MIDI and sound engines, AFAIK. They've added extra content, pitch editing in audio tracks, etc., but the underlying bits are still the same.

However, you can do routing in the environment. That allows you to send input on port X to instrument Y, add channel filters, etc. But it very much depends on what you actually want to achieve if it can be done without making other operations cumbersome.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Regarding routing in the environment: i have been quite good at the environment, so I know about this: Transformers, Meta messages, ... - I used to do quite complex stuff with it, now even more so with max msp! 
However, since there is no support for multiple sequencer inputs, nothing I route will get recorded on any track. I can route the stuff as I want for live playing, but that's unfortunately not what I am after. Seems like I will go on with Cubase ...


----------

